# Internetgateway deaktiviert sich !



## TobGod (18. Januar 2006)

Hi, habe zuhause ein WLAN eingerichtet mit einem usb adapter von Netgear zu einem Netgear Router. Funktioniert auch erstmal alles soweit. Nun zu meinem Problem: Unter den Netzwerkverbindungen steht ja das Internetgateway, was auch soweit richtig ist. Spiele ich jetzt jedoch ein Online Spiel beliebiger Art oder rufe Programme auf die sich ins Internet einwählen, funktioniert danach der IE nicht mehr. Er baut keine Seiten mehr auf, nur wenn ich den Rechner wieder neustarte. Den IE habe ich auch entsprechend eingestellt und funktionierte immer einwandfrei. Schaue ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt unter den Netzwerkverbindungen, steht unter dem Internetgateway "deaktiviert". Klicke ich rechts drauf, und dann wieder auf "Verbinden" steht in der Mitte des Bildschirm's kurz "Verbunden..." Das Internetgateway bleibt jedoch weiterhin deaktiviert und ich kann keine Internetseiten aufrufen. Habe jetzt sämtliche Foren durchforstet, immer nur ähnliche Fälle gefunden, jedoch auch diese immer ohne Lösung. Bitte helft mir    Gruß, Tobi


----------



## TobGod (21. Januar 2006)

Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass ich zu dieser Zeit ja trotzdem noch mit dem Internet verbunden bin, da kam ich auf die Idee mit nslookup mir die IP von google zu holen. Gebe ich diese nun manuell in den Browser ein, wird die Seite ohne Verzögerung angezeigt, heißt also der DNS-Dienst ist schuld, da die Namensauflösung nach einem Online Game oder dergleichen nicht mehr funktioniert. Startet man den Dienst nun neu, funktioniert alles wieder wie gewohnt. Jedoch frage ich mich, wie das sein kann, dass der Dienst sich irgendwie verabschiedet und wie bekomme ich das wieder hin ? Kann ich evntl die Dienste in der Widerherstellungskonsole neu installieren oder irgendwo anders, oder ratet ihr mir Windows neu aufzusetzen ? Gruß, Tobi


----------

